# Hardest kick I've ever had.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently bought an Emperor 12 gauge home defense shotgun.(Turkish Mfg.) I'd shot it 2 times with #6's to pop a coyote and kill a hawk that was eating one of my chickens inside the pen.

I went to the range with son and grandson this past weekend. I wanted to sight in with slugs. One shot with a slug and that is the last one I will ever shoot. Holy mackerel that thing kicks. Of course it weighs less than 6#. I'm not terribly recoil sensitive but that sucker hurt me.

It is chambered for 3" mag but I'm scared to shoot them I have some reduced recoil 00 buck that I want to try. With the light loads of #6's I didn't notice the kick.

Can you imagine cracking off a 3" mag load with one of the Mossberg pistol grip stupid looking shotguns? A local woman here in Crystal River lost several teeth along with a broken jaw to one of them. I'll bet her husband suffered more than she did, though. Probably still sleeping in the dog house.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldn't advertise you killed a hawk. That will be a federal crime and you won't just have FWC knocking at your front door. I have shot one of those mossbergs with that grip and it really isn't that bad and I was shooting 3" 4 buck Remington Expresses. As long as you hold the shotgun correctly it isn't bad at all..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

My 870 (synthetic stock) with 3" slugs is a beast. There's nothing fun about shooting it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The least fun I've had shooting a gun was patterning different buckshot loads.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wosrt kick I and a few of my friends have felt is my Mossberg 835 with 3.5" OO buck. It pulls something in my neck every time I try it. No more 3.5" for me.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

What hawk? I protect my animals too! I have a two trigger Turkish Atmacka; even with bird shot it hurts; and I've pulled both triggers at the same time just for "kick", I got over that real quick!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I second the 12 ga. slugs, in my 870 it will rattle your teeth. It will flatten a deer though...


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

My brother had some cheap slugs that we sighted in for his mosberg 535 w/ rifles slug barrel and It had some recoil then we put some hornady slugs in and the recoil increased dramatically those things were hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I got some old Dixie Slugs Triball shells. Couldn't shoot them. They will rattle your teeth loose.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> Wosrt kick I and a few of my friends have felt is my Mossberg 835 with 3.5" OO buck. It pulls something in my neck every time I try it. No more 3.5" for me.


 3.5" Magnum Turkey loads. OUCH.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Back in the '80s a friend had a 10 gauge side by side, I shot it... once.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I went down to a 20 ga. and the 3'' slugs have a pretty thump. I had a Marlin 12 ga. bolt action goose gun we called " The Mule" it would hurt you with 3" slugs.


----------



## cavalier1375 (Feb 24, 2017)

I once fired a 450/500 Nitro express from a double barrel Holland & Holland rifle. I was knocked down by the recoil & had a purple bruise for more than a fortnight.. The old British .303 also had a bad kick.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mossberg 835 - 3 1/2" high power turkey loads ! First shot was brutal ! The second shot was my last time firing a 3 1/2" in that 835 ! This pretty much sums up how I felt after the second shot. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've shot a Barrett 50 and my Steyr 300 WM......My Steyr kicks alot more.


----------

